

Ask HN:  Does HN ever make you feel great about the world? - da5e

Unfortunately, most of the people one encounters in everyday life are pretty beaten down by life. They often embrace (and even enforce) mediocrity in the workplace. Here at HN I find people who are thinking new thoughts, striving to master very difficult things and inspiring me to seek a richer engagement with life and work.
======
coryl
HN exemplifies the awesomeness of the age we live in. Products, inventions,
and ideas can be spread so fast and be started by anyone. People from 100
years ago would be terrified at the things the average person can create. The
rate of productivity seems exponential, as if it will just keep multiplying.

------
krisneuharth
I personally am indebted to the HN community for the last 3.5 years of
constant learning opportunities and positive interactions with like-minded
people. While I recognize the other poster's complaint about feeling bad when
they read HN, I myself am happy to be a member of a welcoming community that
praises continuous improvement and provides external motivation to its
members. I sometimes find myself awe-stricken by the talent of this community
but then remind myself that it is better to look ahead to see how much I can
aspire to instead of seeing how far behind I think I am.

------
limist
Absolutely: HN stories and comments invariably teach me something new every
day. And judging by what stories become very popular, HNers like to be
inspired, and cheer on those making a difference. Such impacts are very
important when programming and startup work tend to be lonely endeavours to
begin with.

In particular, since all ability and knowledge starts from unconscious
incompetence, and the transition to conscious incompetence can be haphazard,
personally I like the experience of finding out what I didn't know I didn't
know.

------
happyrichpinoy
Yep, HN especially its community never fails to awe and inspire me.

